# toyota avensis / corolla



## dawnsurprise (30 Aug 2007)

changing car to a diesel
would love a honda accord - but its too expensive...

anyone any feedback on the toyota avensis and the corolla

is the corolla big enough for a baby chair in the back and can
the boot take a buggy?


any feedback welcome


----------



## john m (31 Aug 2007)

The 4 door corolla would take them but dont expect to put too many shopping bags in the car with the buggy. The new shape Avensis is a better bet in terms of size, the old shape wouldnt be significantly bigger than the new 4 door corolla. The Accord is bigger than the new avensis but as you say they are expensive, a 2003 diesel can be got for 20-24k depending on mileage but tax and insurance will be higher as its a 2.2L engine. The Accord is also a much better car than the 2 Toyotas.


----------



## john m (31 Aug 2007)

I have owners experience of the Accord and currently have the diesel Corolla, agree with the Corolla being the logical choice in terms of economy. I do over 900km on a tank, all long runs but its a good car. The boot is big for that type of car but the Accord is one or two classes up (also in terms of driving experience, comfort and interior space). Go try all 3 cars and if possible try fit your buggy and see if the remaining space is enough for your needs, for me the corolla would be a little tight on boot space when you shove the baby gear in the back.


----------



## carpedeum (31 Aug 2007)

My 10 year old Volvo 940 2.3i turbo packed it in a couple of months ago. I, very reluctantly, had to make the worst type of investment i.e. buy a car! After much research and with an injection of common sense and pragmatism supplied by my present wife and my mechanic, I bought a 12month old Avensis. While not as enjoyable to drive as the Volvo rocket, I have to say that the Avensis has been a good buy. The build quality and equipment level are very good. The boot is very large and the back seats can easily accomopdate my two tall teenagers and third younger child. Two child seats and one young child shouldn't be a problem. I have also noticed the extra fuel money in my pocket. 

I would have bought the Honda Accord, but, the difference in price coupled with the rates of depreciation and my relatively low annual mileage did not add up in my opinion. There are other cars, but, since I didn't want to compromise one cent on reliabilty and service cost I felt I was confined to Toyota, Honda or Lexus. I looked at the Skoda Octavia, but, found it noisey and not up to the build quality of the Avensis.

I will say that I am in my 40s with three kids, so that may also be a factor!


----------



## tosullivan (1 Sep 2007)

The new Corolla saloon is a big looking car


----------



## Caveat (1 Sep 2007)

carpedeum said:


> My 10 year old Volvo 940 2.3i turbo packed it in a couple of months ago.


 
Only 10 years old and it's completely packed in!?!? I'd be disgusted personally for a car of that price.

I think the Avensis is marginally less dull than the Corolla - but they're both reasonable cars. Avensis more comfortable and obviously roomier.  Though neither are particularly reliable (especially the Corolla)  or good to drive.

Would you consider anything else in this size/class?


----------



## dawnsurprise (1 Sep 2007)

thanks for above comments....what other cars would you recommend cavet..

would like car to be economical, reliable and spaceous... would also like a leather interior too if possible.... dont really want to buy a brand new car, but would consider a demo model... have bought new for my last 3 cars, and it sickens me how much they appreciate the minute you drive them out of the garage! - currently driving a renault megane cabrio... she is a babe... but not practical when there is a baby on the way!


----------



## carpedeum (1 Sep 2007)

Caveat said:


> Only 10 years old and it's completely packed in!?!? I'd be disgusted personally for a car of that price.
> 
> I think the Avensis is marginally less dull than the Corolla - but they're both reasonable cars. Avensis more comfortable and obviously roomier. Though neither are particularly reliable (especially the Corolla) or good to drive.
> 
> Would you consider anything else in this size/class?


 
Hi Caveat,

Just to clarify, the air ventilation/heating radiator behind the dashboard developed a water leak (high labour cost to repair). The head gasket then went. I was advised by Volvo garages and back street mechanics (including some in Northern Ireland) that the labour and parts for repairing both exceded the value of the car. Mileage was relatively low at 145K, but, I just couldn't risk pouring my (our!) savings into it. It broke my heart! I did sell it to a Volvo enthusiast after parking it in my driveway for two months rather than send it to the scrapyard. 

C'est la vie!

The Avensis is very reliable and safe, finnishing high up in all annual surveys. I agree that it is duller to drive than other cars, but, it's horses for courses. I need reliabaility and economy. When the kids are educated and housed I'll return to the likes of big Volvo's, Alfa's, Mercs, Saabs, BMW's, Jags etc... 

One of my buddies called to day in his 13 month old Mazda 626... looks good and maybe worth a look.


----------



## REMFAN (2 Sep 2007)

My dealer told me the Corolla is the big Toyota seller, I would have expected the Avensis to outsell the Corolla. 

Anyway, I perfer the Avensis,not an exciting drive but still has high levels of comfort and is very spacious. You'll get a buggy in an Avensis boot no problem(I get two!).


----------



## Caveat (4 Sep 2007)

What about Mazda 6 (more in the Accord vein) or even a Mazda 3 Dawnsurprise?

Nice enough to drive, look good (IMO) and reliable too.


----------



## RS2K (4 Sep 2007)

Avensis, Corolla, and Auris are all deeply average and uninspiring cars.

Dull as ditchwater.

They are pretty reliable however, but so are taxes and death.


----------



## dawnsurprise (11 Sep 2007)

will look at the mazda... had them in mind too
toyota corollas in the diesel cant be got until next year... i sat in one, and the seat is not that comfortable... does not have great back support
i also looked at the nissan quasqui... again the diesels cant be got for love or money... have to wait until next year.... the seat in this car is too big... i find it a bit too deep? however apart from that was comfortable... only like the top spec in this car
got info today on the peugeot 407 diesel...
 my brother has a mazda 6 with leather seats... and it is definately roomy... 
looks like i have to keep looking...


----------



## xt40 (12 Sep 2007)

ive a rover 75 diesel automatic which i bought in england in jan for 15500 all in with 50k miles . imo its a much better car than any of those previously mentioned and has every extra you can think of - heated leather,dual climate, parking radar etc. they have a great reliability rep and are fitted with the same bmw engine as is put in the 3 series. i get about 40 avg in mixed driving and up to 55 on the m-way. you should have a look on ebay for some good pix. search for "rover 75 connoisseur"


----------

